# Debarking small trees and/or branches



## widowmaker31316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this site but am curious to see if there is anyone out there who knows a good way to debark small trees or branches to make table and chair legs.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Depending on the type of tree a draw knife works pretty well. 

Hunter


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 with what hunter said. I build log furniture and use a drawknife. Depending on when they are cut and type of logs, like in the early spring, you can hand peel them when the pitch is high. Winter cut logs will almost be impossible to hand peel, unless your fingers are made of steel. 
Sometimes I'll use a pressure washer to peel them. 
Good luck.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Depending on the type of tree a draw knife works pretty well.
> 
> Hunter


This....I have used a small hatchet before as well.....and a wire wheel on a bench grinder (I would NOT recommend that method, not one of my finer moments)

A draw knife is an amazing tool and it will zip the bark right off. A good set up, something to hold the log is very helpful though. If you intend to do alot of this making a 'horse' to clamp the wood down doesn't look all that complicated. I'd google that just for kicks and grins.


----------



## widowmaker31316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, the draw knife idea sounds great and I'm actually an iron worker by trade so I could probably build my own draw knife. We will see how it goes. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

